# Possible European Competition?



## Speedcuber023 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone,
I'm a cuber from Texas, USA and I'm going to Europe for spring break. I went when I was much younger, but don't remember very much. One of the reasons I'm going is to compete in the French Open 2009 which will take place on March 14-15. I'm going to be in Europe from March 11-24. I know that I'm definately going to start out in France for the Rubik's Cube competition, but after that my family and I could go pretty much anywhere in Europe. Preferably Germany, England, or Spain. So far there aren't any competitions scheduled for the weekend of March 21-22 and I was wondering if something could be arranged somewhere. It would be really cool to be able to compete in two competitions while I'm there. I realize that this is kind of a longshot because even though I'm proposing it, I couldn't help out very much if at all because I'm so far away. If someone who lives in England, Spain, Germany, or even France thinks they could help I'd really appreciate it. I'll still go check out Europe if there isn't another competition, but if someone can help, you'll be my hero.


----------



## Bob (Jan 16, 2009)

Also, I'll be in Las Vegas from Feb. 18-22, so if somebody could run a competition on Feb. 21 in Vegas, that would be great.
[/sarcasm]


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 16, 2009)

Speedcuber023 said:


> I know that I'm definately going to start out in France for the Rubik's Cube competition, but after that my family and I could go pretty much anywhere in Europe.


you're so lucky!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 16, 2009)

if it's an unofficial meet in england you are after i'm sure we could work something out.... although even if you want something official, a few of us brits have been discussing things recently regarding a comp. having said that, to my knowledge there is no concrete plan yet.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2009)

Have another British comp other than UK Open! Be like the Netherlands, and have at least five each year!

Please


----------



## Edam (Jan 16, 2009)

i'm up for more Uk things, official or otherwise.


----------



## Escher (Jan 16, 2009)

[thread hijacked]

yes please to another UK Comp!

i think Joey was going to organise the actual UK Open this year, but i dont really know whats happening with that.

anyway, i reckon we should do it more up north so that its closer to breandon


----------



## gasmus (Jan 16, 2009)

I reckon we should do it closer to Robert Yau(wherever he lives)

As long as its in the UK i'll be there


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 16, 2009)

I've heard good things about this Robert Yau. What does he average?


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 16, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I've heard good things about this Robert Yau. What does he average?


I don't know, but he has some amazing solves here: http://hi-games.net/profile/146.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, that's incredible.

Yeah, the next UK competition should be held in his back garden, just to make sure he attends.


----------



## Garmon (Jan 17, 2009)

Is he as good with real cubes as he is on computer cubes? I hope so.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 19, 2009)

something towards the south, something towards the south!


----------



## JohnnyA (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd like to get to a UK competition  if the "cube society" at my school works we might even have a free venue in London.

Oh also, I'll be at French Open most likely  Is it your first competition?


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 20, 2009)

Meh, just make sure it's not too far away.

(Is anyone actually organising a UK comp then?)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

joey spoke to me about stuff. he wants to do A competition but not THE uk open as far as I know... I think that's Dan's territory but maybe things have changed since he and i spoke in november.

I want to do a competition but after talking to seventowns, they can't offer much financial support which is a problem for me right now. Dan is also keen to have a uk nationals so that the uk open is kind of the comp that the foreign competitors will come to, but if i have a competition i don't want to limit it, i don't think that's fair after the amount of times I have been well received abroad! sure we can have places and prizes for uk competitors, but i don't think any excluding anyone from participating is a good idea.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey spoke to me about stuff. he wants to do A competition but not THE uk open as far as I know... I think that's Dan's territory but maybe things have changed since he and i spoke in november.
> 
> I want to do a competition but after talking to seventowns, they can't offer much financial support which is a problem for me right now. Dan is also keen to have a uk nationals so that the uk open is kind of the comp that the foreign competitors will come to, but if i have a competition i don't want to limit it, i don't think that's fair after the amount of times I have been well received abroad! sure we can have places and prizes for uk competitors, but i don't think any excluding anyone from participating is a good idea.


Can I be selfish and ask for an Open, 2-day competition? (at Charlie's place)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jan 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > joey spoke to me about stuff. he wants to do A competition but not THE uk open as far as I know... I think that's Dan's territory but maybe things have changed since he and i spoke in november.
> ...


if you hire some kind of bus and bring everyone with you... probably


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 21, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Good plan!

When would be a good weekend for you?


----------

